# Hysterosalpingogram and Clomid ??



## Daisymay72

Dear All

I wonder if anyone has any advice or views please as I'm a little confused and frustrated this morning. I'm 38 been ttc for a little while, prescribed clomid for the first time last month (didn't work) and have now been sent for an hysterosalpingogram (HSG).
I have read contradicting views about taking clomid and TTC the month you have this test. I am due to take clomid again tomorrow and the HSG is booked for day 9, next week, which is the day my ovulating tests show a positive.
I asked the department about should I take clomid this month, TTC etc and they have contradicting views and said I needed to speak to the consultant. Consultants secretary is off on leave till next week, and despite musch pleading the hospital could not put me through to anyone else to help. My own GP say they can not advise as I am seeing a consultant, so really do not know what to do tomorrow, clomid or not?
Any views, advice, experiences really really much appreciated. xx


----------



## Redclaire

Daisymay72 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I wonder if anyone has any advice or views please as I'm a little confused and frustrated this morning. I'm 38 been ttc for a little while, prescribed clomid for the first time last month (didn't work) and have now been sent for an hysterosalpingogram (HSG).
> I have read contradicting views about taking clomid and TTC the month you have this test. I am due to take clomid again tomorrow and the HSG is booked for day 9, next week, which is the day my ovulating tests show a positive.
> I asked the department about should I take clomid this month, TTC etc and they have contradicting views and said I needed to speak to the consultant. Consultants secretary is off on leave till next week, and despite musch pleading the hospital could not put me through to anyone else to help. My own GP say they can not advise as I am seeing a consultant, so really do not know what to do tomorrow, clomid or not?
> Any views, advice, experiences really really much appreciated. xx

Hi Daisy,
ok my best idea on the subject would be take your clomid and have the hsg. the test would only do harm to a fertilised egg or foetus. The xray is harmful to a foetus and a fertilised egg would be washed out of the tubes with dye during the test.
So going by your reckoning you may be ovulating after cd9 if your opk shows positive on that day. Ov usually 12-36 hours after a positive opk. 
The worst that could happen is that a good egg gets washed away for this month..not good but....the test will show a blockage and clear your plumbing for the next 3 months (an increased chance of BFP by 30%) so all worth it i'd say.
I had my HSG last thursday, be prepared! you get a sudden pain like a very bad period cramp for about 30seconds then bingo all ok! take plenty of pain killers before you go!! seriously only painful for half a min but its a bit ouch!
My tubes were all clear and believe me its a weight off the mind!

hope that helps...its defo what i'd do, take the chance that you ovulate cd10 or 11 with the clomid boost and then ur good to go...you can BD straight after the hsg, if you dont mind mild spotting and very mild possible cramps:haha:


----------



## Leeze

Hi Daisy

Good question, hopefully I can help a little bit with this one. I don't know much about clomid but I can answer the bit about whether it's ok to TTC in the same month from what I was told.

I had my HSG a couple of weeks ago and I had heard different things about whether it's ok so I checked with the Doctor who did it. She said as long as its not right at ovulation then it's ok to TTC. How long have you been tracking O - is it always positive around CD9 and is this your first day of positive? Like RedClaire said if it's your first day of positive then hopefully you would O the next day then it would be ok. I was quite crampy for about 3-4 hours after my HSG, I definitely wasn't in the mood for BD-ing but even though I went for my HSG on CD11 I luckily O'd a bit late this month around CD16 - I had pains that were similar to a cross between AF cramps and constipation

Is there any possibility you could get the HSG booked for a few days earlier, around CD6, just to feel a bit better about it?

What I will also say is that they won't do the HSG if they think you might be pregnant in case it harms the embryo so normally you're advised to abstain from BDing in the days leading up to the HSG (I was advised not to BD from CD1 onwards just in case! Or use condoms if you do). 

Would there be any disadvantages to taking the clomid this month, are you being prescribed it for a set time period only - sorry I don't know much about it? 

Good luck hon whatever you decide :hugs:


----------



## Patti Cakes

Agree with the others. I had my test on CD 10 which is one day after I finished my clomid for that month. I had a pregnancy test done 3 days prior to the HSG just to be sure I wasn't pregnant. So as long as it's well before your ovulation you should be just fine.


----------



## Daisymay72

Thank you all for your very helpful posts. I'm not pregnant - took test and have had period as normal (wednesday to Friday last week) I took the clomid (finished it on Monday just gone) I have the HSG test tomorrow, quite stressy about it really - what if they find something horrid, will they tell me there and then - and we won't even go there, as in how much its going to hurt. Anyway lets just get it done.
Thank you all so much again, and lots of luck to you all xx


----------



## Patti Cakes

An actual doctor (Radiologist) did mine and she was able to tell me right then and there what she saw, which was nothing in my case. It didn't find it to be painful either. I took 1000mg Ibuprofin about an hour before. There was some mild cramping. But they did tell me if have already been pregnant it seems to be less painful. Best of luck to you, I am hoping you are all free and clear! :)


----------

